# found a good local LED supplier! GBL LED Lighting Inc.



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

check out this LED ribbon light product, u can get a 10 foot strip with the controllers for the same price or a bit less than a marineland 36" double bright fixture and not only that since it has an RGB controller you can make it do lots of different colors or program things like a red sunset etc, it is also dimmable AND waterproof and the included 3m stickyback tape will stick right to the underside of the glass top of the tank so you wont have the glass reflecting the light back up.

i think this is how im going to light the new tank

GBL LED Lighting Inc.

i knew there had to be a more affordable solution to the prefab fixtures and online sites asking 400 bucks for led strip kit, after a google search and a few phone calls i found it


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Good find I so on this place like fly on poooop converting all my low light tanks


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

skrick said:


> Good find I so on this place like fly on poooop converting all my low light tanks


that should stop the breakers from tripping for a while


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Thanks Mferko for info. Great to feed my LED addiction.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

so the 10 foot RGB strip with connectors power supply and color controller is gonna be 165 bucks
awesome deal IMO, i think i'll cut it in half and run 2 x 5 foot strips down the glass top 
by comparison 2 of the 36" marineland double bright fixtures from jl would have run me 320 before taxes

if you decide to go with the 15 foot strip it would be 245 bucks it needs a bit larger of a power supply, i think for my tank 10 foot is plenty.


----------



## airbaggedmazda (Apr 27, 2010)

I could make you the RBG 10foot with the power supply and color controler for $120 no tax. But it would be brighter to do a mix of just White and blue leds which is the colors in the marineland LED fixture


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ya the blue and white is another option but i think it works out to be more expensive needing 2 power supplies (since i'd want the blue on full time and the daylight on a timer i think they would have to be on separate supplies) or is it offset by not needing the rgb controller?? 
i sent u a pm for pricing for that route


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

im saving this!!! imagine the applications!!


----------



## shelltoes (Oct 11, 2010)

I too have been looking into the same idea with the goal of creating some morning and night lights...Here is a another cheap option I found. Order LED Light Kits


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

this is awesome...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

so what kind of led lighting would be best for a planted tank?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

they are indeed awesome and great service, here is how my tank looks now:
there is an awesome shimmer effect that the camera isnt picking up









here are pics of the power supply and how it looks from the top and from the front with one of the strips facing the camera


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

damn mike, your tank looks awesome!!!  my mouth dropped when i saw it. what are you gonna do next?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

bingerz said:


> damn mike, your tank looks awesome!!!  my mouth dropped when i saw it. what are you gonna do next?


next i need to get a 12V timed relay with a set of normally open and a set of normally closed contacts to complete the moonlighting, i put it off till my b-day next month (wife is a bit livid with how much ive been spending) + right now i just want to grow lots of algae on the rocks for the trophs so it will be on about 16 hrs a day
for now i appeased the wife buy buying her a ticket home to calgary to visit her mom for easter


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

That is a seriously kickass lighting effect on your tank. Is it hard to set up, and will it work for planted tanks?

We use LED spotlights in the house and on a couple of the smaller tanks, but I'd love to go all LED.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Elle said:


> That is a seriously kickass lighting effect on your tank. Is it hard to set up, and will it work for planted tanks?
> 
> We use LED spotlights in the house and on a couple of the smaller tanks, but I'd love to go all LED.


thats cool i'd like to get some of the other LED products and change the whole house over, i dont like how the compact fluorescents have mercury in them
it was easy to setup took me 10 minutes, and its 6000k so i think it should work for plants


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

i just started adding CFL's to my house. i don't like the way they take a few minutes to light up to full brightness, feels like its broken. do the LED conversions costs alot?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

not sure about the costs on the LED ones but theyd last 50000 hrs and take less power and CFL give some ppl headaches, the other problem i had with CFL is when plugged into my aquarium canopy a little bit of moisture would sometimes ruin them, tho the 2 i have in there now have been going strong a couple months *knock on wood*

give the guys a call they have LED replacements for like every fixture including floodlights and potlights in ceilings and he can tell u the price over the phone

edit: heres some moonlighting i rigged up


















looks like this when the room is brighter


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

hey with these led can you control the dimness


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> hey with these led can you control the dimness


Yeah you can, they have a LED dimmer.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

hey did u make the strips for ur lights or is how u see the lights is how it comes , pm what it costs i am thinking i wanna order


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> That is a seriously kickass lighting effect on your tank. Is it hard to set up, and will it work for planted tanks?
> 
> We use LED spotlights in the house and on a couple of the smaller tanks, but I'd love to go all LED.


Hey Elle. There is an led store right by your place it's across from the Boston pizza.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

The set up looks great mike. I can't wait to get my 6ft diy led set up going.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus Dave said:


> The set up looks great mike. I can't wait to get my 6ft diy led set up going.


think you can grow plants


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

big_bubba_B said:


> hey did u make the strips for ur lights or is how u see the lights is how it comes , pm what it costs i am thinking i wanna order


came like that



Discus Dave said:


> The set up looks great mike. I can't wait to get my 6ft diy led set up going.


thx, post pics when its setup
i still wanna tweak mine with a timed 12V relay and nicer mount for the moonlights


Johnnyfishtanks said:


> think you can grow plants


likely, there are several different color temperatures of white they have but i dont have experience trying so i cant say for sure


----------



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

was just looking at this thread could you post a working pic of you light setup
thanks


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

Mferko said:


>


What kind of fish are they?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Tropheus N'dole red


----------

